# What was your first time like?



## Wool (Feb 20, 2020)

What was losing your V-Card like.


----------



## Madhate (Feb 20, 2020)

0


----------



## Vermilioncore (Feb 20, 2020)

*Bold of you to assume I lost my virgnity *


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 20, 2020)

It was with an escort 3 weeks ago.
She was very nice to me (obviously because I paid her) and it was a positive experience.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 20, 2020)

It was not as good as i expected tbh. Sex is overrated as fuck.


----------



## wagbox (Feb 20, 2020)

I lost my best friend


----------



## Hades (Feb 20, 2020)

It was bad. It’s always bad the first time.


----------



## Wool (Feb 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> It was not as good as i expected tbh. Sex is overrated as fuck.


Yep.
I hyped myself up for it to much, just to be let down tbh. When you have done drugs before aswell, sex is overated as hell.


Hopelessmofoker said:


> It was not as good as i expected tbh. Sex is overrated as fuck.


Yep.
I hyped myself up for it to much, just to be let down tbh. When you have done drugs before aswell, sex is overated as hell.


Hades said:


> It was bad. It’s always bad the first time.


Imagine how bad it was, plus the fact that I was on morphine and couldn't cum.


----------



## Usum (Feb 20, 2020)

Good.
Dicked her in the toilets while there was a class on the other side of the door.
Dick dead for 3 days.


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 20, 2020)

Usum said:


> Good.
> Dicked her in the toilets while there was a class on the other side of the door.
> Dick dead for 3 days.


mirin


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 20, 2020)

Awkvard


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Feb 20, 2020)

Wool said:


> What was losing your V-Card like.


I fucked an escort but I was afraid I’d waste my money if I came too fast so I took a pill that would delay ejaculation.
ended up just not cuming at all after an hour and my time was up


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 20, 2020)

not even once, but kissed though


----------



## Brandon10 (Feb 20, 2020)

Assume all of the testimonials here talk about the first time taking it up in the ass


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 20, 2020)

Brandon10 said:


> Assume all of the testimonials here talk about the first time taking it up in the ass


I wish live was easier, i guess you always were one of the pragmatic here.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> It was not as good as i expected tbh. Sex is overrated as fuck.


so what isnt?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 20, 2020)

Haven't even hugged a girl/been hugged


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (Feb 20, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> so what isnt?


sex is not overrated, don’t know what kind of experience this guy had lol


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 20, 2020)

NorwoodMilitant said:


> sex is not overrated, don’t know what kind of experience this guy had lol


lifefuel
admitting from exp that kissing is also not overrated - one of the best feeling in my existence


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (Feb 20, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> lifefuel
> admitting from exp that kissing is also not overrated - one of the best feeling in my existence


That feeling of it slipping in.. god damn


----------



## RudyRude (Feb 20, 2020)

It felt like bags of sand.


----------



## Wool (Feb 20, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> lifefuel
> admitting from exp that kissing is also not overrated - one of the best feeling in my existence


kissing > sex.
for me anyways.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 20, 2020)

NorwoodMilitant said:


> That feeling of it slipping in.. god damn




as an anxiouscel and akwardcel i;ve been kissed actually exactly out of the blue like shrek

my incel world stopped for the sec


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 20, 2020)

It was shit bc I was not able to get an erection


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (Feb 20, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> as an anxiouscel and akwardcel i;ve been kissed actually exactly out of the blue like shrek
> 
> my incel world stopped for the sec



There is still hope, we all gonna make it


----------



## Madhate (Feb 20, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> lifefuel
> admitting from exp that kissing is also not overrated - one of the best feeling in my existence


Some guys think different. For me i literally don't like kissing and find it super overrated.


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 20, 2020)

Wool said:


> What was losing your V-Card like.


Worst experience of my life....I want to permanently erase that shit from my memories


----------



## Hepatologyscribe (Feb 20, 2020)

I didn't cum


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 20, 2020)

Madhate said:


> Some guys think different. For me i literally don't like kissing and find it super overrated.


maybe its just normal to you. Its something that I've been always craving for and never got it, maybe thats why it was special


----------



## Enlil (Feb 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> It was not as good as i expected tbh. Sex is overrated as fuck.


says chico


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 20, 2020)

It was bad. I performed badly.
I was super excited, but so excited that my dick was half half. Could get is in, but not going all that smooth. Then took it out, try to stimulate my dick for harder. But brought it way to close to the edge. Put it back in, and came immediately.
Short it was.
I was still happy though, I lost the v-card. That must have been the worst sex that girl ever had, but I'm thankful/happy she let me nail her.
2nd time sex with another girl, was and went way better already. I could actually relax and enjoy it.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Feb 20, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> It was bad. I performed badly.
> I was super excited, but so excited that my dick was half half. Could get is in, but not going all that smooth. Then took it out, try to stimulate my dick for harder. But brought it way to close to the edge. Put it back in, and came immediately.
> Short it was.
> I was still happy though, I lost the v-card. That must have been the worst sex that girl ever had, but I'm thankful/happy she let me nail her.
> 2nd time sex with another girl, was and went way better already. I could actually relax and enjoy it.


Similar experience tbh.


----------



## Rumpelshitskin (Feb 20, 2020)

Was probably the best sex i had tbh wish i could re-live it it was back in college i was 18 had a gf for nearly a year that wouldnt give me her pussy and at college a girl liked me so i had enough dumped gf and invited college girl round all i remember was fucking for nearly a hour in my tiny room whilst my mom was in her room sleeping now a days when i fuck i can only last a minute tops


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 20, 2020)

Honestly it was amazing even tho she was super fat and ugly

Her pucci was so tight, i couldn't really get it in so I railed her up the ass hole for 2 hours (cialis + phenibut)

she also had amazing blowjob technique and sucked my balls (true story)


----------



## WBC323 (Feb 20, 2020)

It was average


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 20, 2020)

Never


----------



## NorwoodMilitant (Feb 20, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> Worst experience of my life....I want to permanently erase that shit from my memories


What happened? Why was it bad


----------



## Chad1212 (Feb 21, 2020)

NorwoodMilitant said:


> What happened? Why was it bad


I 


NorwoodMilitant said:


> What happened? Why was it bad


You can pm me....its kidna embarrassing


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 21, 2020)

imaginary


----------



## Deleted member 3381 (Feb 21, 2020)

lol


----------



## Slayerino (Feb 21, 2020)

Usum said:


> Good.
> Dicked her in the toilets while there was a class on the other side of the door.
> *Dick dead for 3 days.*


Why this lol?


----------



## RAITEIII (Feb 21, 2020)

It was very nice lol.


----------



## Usum (Feb 21, 2020)

Good.
Dicked her in the toilets while there was a class on the other dude of the door.
Dick dead for 3 days.


Slayerino said:


> Why this lol?


The worst stretching you can think of (ie first time only)


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 23, 2020)

Imagine asking this on .co 2


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Feb 23, 2020)

I lost my virginity to a 13 year old and she was tight as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 23, 2020)

Wool said:


> Yep.
> I hyped myself up for it to much, just to be let down tbh. When you have done drugs before aswell, sex is overated as hell.
> 
> Yep.
> ...


I enjoy the foreplay more than the actual sex itself, sex is more of an additive to the foreplay Imo.


----------



## Catawampus (Feb 23, 2020)

I will let you know when I receive an answer to this OP, my team is working on it as we speak.


----------



## I will ascend (Feb 23, 2020)

It was with a literal escort, but she was hot and we connected pretty well considering it was a business transaction.


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 23, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> It was with an escort 3 weeks ago.
> She was very nice to me (obviously because I paid her) and it was a positive experience.


Your sre still a virgin then


Hopelessmofoker said:


> It was not as good as i expected tbh. Sex is overrated as fuck.


Jfl at this cope
This thread is sad


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 24, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Your sre still a virgin then



I put my penis inside a vag so i'm definitely not.

Would you consider a low-tier Becky who paid 2 Gigachads to spitroast her a virgin?


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 24, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> I put my penis inside a vag so i'm definitely not.
> 
> Would you consider a low-tier Becky who paid 2 Gigachads to spitroast her a virgin?


No u masturbate into a girls vegana
Also yes I would have sex with that becky


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 24, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> No u masturbate into a girls vegana
> Also yes I would have sex with that becky


why are currycel not gl ? why are they near 1/3 of world human if they are not gl and still spread their seed ?


----------



## Deleted member 3795 (Feb 24, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> No u masturbate into a girls vegana
> Also yes I would have sex with that becky



That is literally sexual intercourse lol, doesn't matter if I paid. I'm not a virgin anymore.



Bechadish said:


> why are currycel not gl ? why are they near 1/3 of world human if they are not gl and still spread their seed ?


arranged marriage and curryfoids don't have access to anything better.


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 24, 2020)

SlavCelibate said:


> That is literally sexual intercourse lol, doesn't matter if I paid. I'm not a virgin anymore.
> 
> 
> arranged marriage and curryfoids don't have access to anything better.


tfw when your ancestors have blood in common with these subhumans


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 24, 2020)

Bechadish said:


> why are currycel not gl ? why are they near 1/3 of world human if they are not gl and still spread their seed ?


Very good question u see so far since the beginning of human settlement and human civilisation we been living in the beta male patriarchy where each and every male was guaranteed a wife and reproductive success this was done through the suppression of women freedom and basically coversing them in to being with the beta male indians
So that's why Indian subhuman reproduced
So sexual attraction just didn't apply to then
But now as u cann the sexual revolution is in full swing in indian and third world countries in a few decades most men willl be celibate and birth rates will plummet


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 24, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Very good question u see so far since the beginning of human settlement and human civilisation we been living in the beta male patriarchy where each and every male was guaranteed a wife and reproductive success this was done through the suppression of women freedom and basically coversing them in to being with the beta male indians
> So that's why Indian subhuman reproduced
> So sexual attraction


tbh we can only wait sexual liberation in India for stopping this non sense.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Feb 24, 2020)

incel sex is bad pitysex/betabux sex 

chad gets real sex


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 24, 2020)

JustTrynaGrow said:


> incel sex is bad pitysex/betabux sex
> 
> chad gets real sex


over


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 24, 2020)

Why did i click on this thread...?


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 24, 2020)

Wool said:


> What was losing your V-Card like.


I invited the fat bitch to my place, after dinner I proposed to watch a movie in the living room, but instead I threw her on the sofa and inserted my dick into her, checked she was not a virgin, and then started fucking while pretending I was not a 20 years old virgin. At the end of the sexual intercourse I got asleept due to the ossitocin overdose


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 24, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> I inserted my dick into the fat bitch, checked she was not a virgin, and then started fucking while pretending I was not a 20 years old virgin. At the end of the sexual intercourse I got asleept due to the ossitocin overdose


How much fat are we talking about? Was she just chubby or she was a landwhale?


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 24, 2020)

Pendejo said:


> How much fat are we talking about? Was she just chubby or she was a landwhale?


here is her picture in motion
https://looksmax.org/threads/the-highest-psl-foid-youve-banged.84047/post-1460445


----------

